# 10 gallon "Lazy River" Biotope



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Substrate
Caibsea black sand
Top Fin river rocks

Plants
artificial
Java Moss 
Marimo moss balls

Ornaments
1 small DW
stump cave
rock formation

Fish-
6-Tiger Barbs
2 or 3-Albino Cory
1-Female Betta
1-bristlenose pleco

Invertabrates
4-5 Ghost shrimp, store bought, and wild caught
3 ramshorn snails


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

So do you have any pictures for us?


----------

